# Rspca Update She Came Back



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

As everyone knows I am having a terrible time with a certain RSPCA operative well guess who turned up again today, Yep she did. I am so proud of myself it was early in the morning and she woke me up so went to the door in nightie lol. She asked me if i was ok and i said not really and then proceeded to ask if she could see my animals and for the first time ever i had the guts to say no. She asked why i said it wasnt convenient and she asked why not so i said i had just gotten up and once i had got ready i was going out if she didnt mind. She then asked if i am around alot of the time an d i replied sometimes i am sometimes im not so she said she would come back again at a later date i asked her when and she didnt reply just walked off. 
I really couldnt beleive i had actually stood up to her for the first time and when it was all over i was shaking like a leaf but i also felt very proud of myself. I know she will be back again but when is anybodies guess she wouldnt give me anything spacific on that front which i am sure they are supposed to but next tiem she calls my mum in law who has jsut come to live with me has said she will answer the door and say i am away on holiday and refuse her entry lol Will keep you updated as to how this develops but i do feel i deserve a big pat on the back for not allowing her to intimidate me this time
Sam


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

:no1: nice one. :notworthy:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

WEll done Sam  

Let's hope the dozy mare gets the hint and realises you know your rights


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

good for you - it is really hard to stand up to people who are, for all intents and purposes, dressed up like police.

but remember - she isn't:bash:

RSCSA:censor:


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

well done


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

:no1:


Well done, but please remember the law is there to protect you. Please think about saying next time "I know my rights and regrettable you can not enter my house" She will probably then say "what have you got to hide" and then you say NO COMMENT


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

You would simply reply - I have nothing to hide but I wouldn't turnup on your doorstep and ask you to come in adn look at your things.

They have NO right of entry - the same rights as anyone else. If a stranger came to my door and asked to come in, they would get told to sling their hook! The RSPCA are no different!


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

I'd just tell her she could come in if she strips off, if she asks why, just say 'You wan't to see somethin of mine that you have no right or authority to see, so that way it's a fair trade'.


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

I think a No Comment is better. Being smart or rude is inadvisable to these people. (even though we all want to)


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

clive1973 said:


> I think a No Comment is better. Being smart or rude is inadvisable to these people. (even though we all want to)


I'd do both, it's no 'worse' being smart and rude to an RSPCA 'person' than it is anyone else in the street


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

If she turns up again tell her that if she doesn't leave you alone you'll sue her for harrassment.........


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

sammy1969 said:


> As everyone knows I am having a terrible time with a certain RSPCA operative well guess who turned up again today, Yep she did. I am so proud of myself it was early in the morning and she woke me up so went to the door in nightie lol. She asked me if i was ok and i said not really and then proceeded to ask if she could see my animals and for the first time ever i had the guts to say no. She asked why i said it wasnt convenient and she asked why not so i said i had just gotten up and once i had got ready i was going out if she didnt mind. She then asked if i am around alot of the time an d i replied sometimes i am sometimes im not so she said she would come back again at a later date i asked her when and she didnt reply just walked off.
> I really couldnt beleive i had actually stood up to her for the first time and when it was all over i was shaking like a leaf but i also felt very proud of myself. I know she will be back again but when is anybodies guess she wouldnt give me anything spacific on that front which i am sure they are supposed to but next tiem she calls my mum in law who has jsut come to live with me has said she will answer the door and say i am away on holiday and refuse her entry lol Will keep you updated as to how this develops but i do feel i deserve a big pat on the back for not allowing her to intimidate me this time
> Sam


Hi all,

Well done to you,if she keeps calling and upsetting you do her for trespass and harrasment.

Being clever will get you know where, the only way they can enter is with the police on a warrant and then only the people on the warrent are allowed in if it does not mentiont the RSPCA officer they cannot come in to your property or on it.

Also a judge does not write out warrents willy nilly they have to prove why they want it with relevant facts not hearsay.

slither61:snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## drpjtaylor (Feb 26, 2008)

Just wanted to add my support and say well done.:no1:


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Why not let her in anyway and show her there is nothing wrong so she leaves you the hell alone???
Sorry if there was another thread that I missed.


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

kaimarion said:


> Why not let her in anyway and show her there is nothing wrong so she leaves you the hell alone???
> Sorry if there was another thread that I missed.


No sorry that is the worse thing you can do. Some of these charity workers will stop at nothing to take away exotic pets from their owners. Some will say "that python is 3 feet long so it will need an 8 foot viv !" I have heard of people that this has happened to.

This organisation are very political and are bias towards exotic animal keeping, they want exotic animals off the market and out of peoples homes. It is dangerous to let them in without a police officer, a warrant and an expert vet.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

kaimarion said:


> Why not let her in anyway and show her there is nothing wrong so she leaves you the hell alone???
> Sorry if there was another thread that I missed.


Hi 
I did used to let her in but she keeps coming back even though she can find no fault shehas threatened numerous times to confiscate my pets stating they are not adequately housed ie a four foot corn needs an eight foot tank and that they do not display normal behaviour patterns coz one of my rats liked to give kisses so this is an ongoing saga with this one charity worker.

To every one else thanks for all your support i feel so proud right now as i never thought i would ever stand up to her but she makes me so angry with the way she treats me. I feel stronger knowing that i have the backing of others out there and althougth i will never be outright rude to her i will make it known she isnt going to walk over me any more, mind you i find they hate it more when oyu are polite to them and they cant get a rise out of you


----------



## ukreticnut (Jan 4, 2008)

*idiots!!!!!!*

tell her next time to learn what the hell she is talking about or seek another voluntary career,
as you state she keeps coming back it is worth remembering that she is just joe bloggs and if a usual member of public kept coming to my door asking to come in i would get a restraining order due to harassment.

make it clear they are not welcome 

or get a charity collection tin, next time she comes follow her home and keep on knockin


----------



## Uncle Les (Dec 29, 2007)

Surely she is not a volunteer but a paid employee of the RSPCA.
As for getting a Warrant, well it is probably easier than you all think. The RSPCA would go before a Magistrate who probably knows nothing about keeping exotics. They would say that either they have information from a reliable source or from previous visits they have made about the conditions the animals are kept in and that entry has been refused. The odds are the Magistrate will grant the warrant.
I agree that refusing entry today was fine but it is a one of those things, be polite explain your reasons and leave it at that. If they keep visiting write to them asking for an explanation.


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Good on ya! I've had hassle off sspca in the past about my dogs and they think coz they wear a uniform they can act like the cops. They were called out by one of my neighbours as they hadn't seen the dogs out much (i'd been ill and my body clock was backwards, awake all night and asleep thro the day) the guy called me when i was at my mums house with dogs so told them to come and look at dogs which they did but i never let him in house.
No-one gets in my house sspca can meet dogs in garden just to prove there's nowt wrong with them. Cops don't even get in my house they are the worst! They're like vampires once you invite them in your stuffed.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

good on you av had them here to i let them in and they said everything was fine but there officers would be bk to check up they never came bk probs because they looked like daftys as there was nothing to complane about if they came again ad tell them to **** *** but thats just me loldont let them push you about they no less than you mean show them a snake and say what species and they will say an anaconda is a garter snake lol


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

sammy1969 said:


> Hi
> I did used to let her in but she keeps coming back even though she can find no fault shehas threatened numerous times to confiscate my pets stating they are not adequately housed ie a four foot corn needs an eight foot tank and that they do not display normal behaviour patterns coz one of my rats liked to give kisses so this is an ongoing saga with this one charity worker.
> 
> To every one else thanks for all your support i feel so proud right now as i never thought i would ever stand up to her but she makes me so angry with the way she treats me. I feel stronger knowing that i have the backing of others out there and althougth i will never be outright rude to her i will make it known she isnt going to walk over me any more, mind you i find they hate it more when oyu are polite to them and they cant get a rise out of you


Hi all,

Sammy if she ever gets in again, record everything and have witnesses.

If she keeps comming back for no proper reason then involve the police.

slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Uncle Les said:


> Surely she is not a volunteer but a paid employee of the RSPCA.
> As for getting a Warrant, well it is probably easier than you all think. The RSPCA would go before a Magistrate who probably knows nothing about keeping exotics. They would say that either they have information from a reliable source or from previous visits they have made about the conditions the animals are kept in and that entry has been refused. The odds are the Magistrate will grant the warrant.
> I agree that refusing entry today was fine but it is a one of those things, be polite explain your reasons and leave it at that. If they keep visiting write to them asking for an explanation.


HI all,

They have to produce evidence to the judge why they want the warrent.

The judge does not have to know about snakes, he decides on the evidence produced not heresay and applies the law of the land.
Judges don't give warrents out for the fun of it.

slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

Posted this on another thread, but worth reposting here:


*Know your rights*​
_Do the RSPCA have the right to demand to inspect my shop, question me or my staff, or examine my animals?_

*NO: The RSPCA have no legal powers, or rights, over and above that of any other member of the general public, they are not formal Animal Welfare Inspectors under the new Act. *

_Can the RSPCA issue me with a formal ‘Improvement Notice’ under the new Act?_

*NO: Only an Animal Welfare Inspector can legally issue an Improvement Notice.*

_The RSPCA call themselves the Animal Police, wear a police style uniform have ranks (Inspector, Chief Inspector etc) & issue cautions, does this mean they are law enforcement officers?_

*NO: The RSPCA is a charity, not a statutory law enforcement agency. It is a serious offence to impersonate a police officer. The caution used by the RSPCA is taken from the **The Police and Criminal Evidence Act (PACE) and can be used by anyone.*

_If I refuse to cooperate with the RSPCA can they arrest me?_

*NO: The RSPCA have no more powers of arrest than any other member of the general public. The caution used by the RSPCA starts with the phrase “You are not under arrest”, which implies they have the power to arrest, but this is purely an intimidatory tacit. *

_Do I have the right to ask the RSPCA to leave my premises?_

*YES: The RSPCA must leave your premises at your request, otherwise they commit the offence of trespass. *

_Do the RSPCA have the right to seize animals?_

*NO: Only a police officer or Animal Welfare Inspector appointed by the Local Authority can seize animals - the RSPCA have no power to seize or confiscate anything. *

_Can a police officer or animal welfare inspector seize animals and give them to the RSPCA?_

*YES: A police officer or animal welfare inspector can seize animals, under certain circumstances, and he can place the animals in the temporary care of the RSPCA. However, whoever seized the animals is legally responsible for anything seized.*

_If the police or animal welfare inspector seize my animals should they give me a receipt?_

*YES: If the police officer or animal welfare inspector seizes your animals you are entitled to demand a receipt from them. Do not sign any receipt offered by the RSPCA.*

_Do the RSPCA have the right to be on my premises if named on a Warrant issued by a Magistrate?_

*YES: If a warrant has been lawfully issued by a Magistrate and it names the RSPCA then they have right of entry. *

_What do I do if the RSPCA want to inspect my shop or ask me questions, or say they have received a complaint? _

*In light of recent developments, and taking into consideration the RSPCA position against pet shops, REPTA’s advice is do not answer any questions verbally. Ask the RSPCA to put any questions in writing and inform them that they will be answered in writing as soon as possible. *



*Call REPTA immediately for guidance *​

*Advice is free & in total confidence *​
*023 8044 0999*


----------



## athy59 (Jan 30, 2008)

I suggest that Sammy, Print off that Notice and stick it on the front door.
She soon get the message, that she is breaking the law. 
They can be just as bad as the Bloody T.V. dectors vans and officers.
So next time she calls, point to the notice on your door and tell her to sling her hook. Good on you.
Then give her 1 of theses. >>> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Storm Python (Jan 10, 2008)

*The issues out laid in the initial post on this thread concern me a great deal.*
*In 16 years of reptile keeping iv'e never heard of RSPCA volunteers doing animal inspections.*
*Volunteers are used for collecting funds/sposorship etc.*
*You know who i mean there usually out in force in every major town centre on a saturday afternoon trying to stop you whilst your trying to shop.*
*Id get hold of the volunteers name & report her for harassment.*
*She has no right to harass you.*


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

StormTrooper said:


> *The issues out laid in the initial post on this thread concern me a great deal.*
> *In 16 years of reptile keeping iv'e never heard of RSPCA volunteers doing animal inspections.*
> *Volunteers are used for collecting funds/sposorship etc.*
> *You know who i mean there usually out in force in every major town centre on a saturday afternoon trying to stop you whilst your trying to shop.*
> ...


Alternatively chase her away with a baseball bat. should stop any future visits.:lol2:


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Thats ridiculous, shes asking you for specific answers then you ask her a reasonable question she just walks away, they are rude impersonators!


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

If the rspca turned up at my door, i would let them in, i THINK. 


or tell them to do one :whistling2:


----------



## Uncle Les (Dec 29, 2007)

slither61 said:


> HI all,
> 
> They have to produce evidence to the judge why they want the warrent.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry you are wrong Magistrates issue search warrants and as for producing evidence how many warrants have you sworn out? I have done loads.
It is far easier to get a warrant than you seem to think it is down to information not evidence.


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Uncle Les said:


> Sorry you are wrong Magistrates issue search warrants and as for producing evidence how many warrants have you sworn out? I have done loads.
> It is far easier to get a warrant than you seem to think it is down to information not evidence.


 
HI all,

Uncle Les

So the police just make it up then to get a warrent for the RSPCA or do the police do this all the time makes me think!!!!.

slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

I would still rather have the police turn up at my door with a warant than let the RSPCA in! At least they have a regulatory body.


----------



## Uncle Les (Dec 29, 2007)

slither61 said:


> HI all,
> 
> Uncle Les
> 
> ...


You miss the point that is that the RSPCA can easily get a warrant if they wish, it is granted on the grounds of information laid before them not evidence provided. The warrant gives access to obtain the evidence.
Don't turn on me I am just telling it as it is and correcting your misinformation. As for what the Police do or don't do I am not even going to bother responding to that as it is the kind of crap you get used to from people who haven't got a clue.


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

Uncle Les said:


> You miss the point that is that the RSPCA can easily get a warrant if they wish, it is granted on the grounds of information laid before them not evidence provided. The warrant gives access to obtain the evidence.
> Don't turn on me I am just telling it as it is and correcting your misinformation. As for what the Police do or don't do I am not even going to bother responding to that as it is the kind of crap you get used to from people who haven't got a clue.


Under what auspices can the RSPCA ‘easily get a Warrant’?


----------



## Uncle Les (Dec 29, 2007)

I think if you read all the posts you would see the point I am making which is that to say it is hard to get a warrant is wrong. To obtain a warrant they only have to provide information to convince a magistrate that they need to gain entry for their purpose to seize animals and gain evidence not withstanding that they need need the Police.
I am not commenting on this case or any in particular.
Personally I am fed up responding to this thread which seems to go the way of most threads on this forum I only wrote what I know I don't make the rules and I don't break the rules.


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

Uncle Les said:


> I think if you read all the posts you would see the point I am making which is that to say it is hard to get a warrant is wrong. To obtain a warrant they only have to provide information to convince a magistrate that they need to gain entry for their purpose to seize animals and gain evidence not withstanding that they need need the Police.
> I am not commenting on this case or any in particular.
> Personally I am fed up responding to this thread which seems to go the way of most threads on this forum I only wrote what I know I don't make the rules and I don't break the rules.


The RSPCA themselves cannot get a Warrant, the only way the RSPCA can get a Warrant, or rather gain entry under a Warrant is to con a police officer or animal welfare inspector into apply for such. You are correct that it is not difficult for either a police officer or animal welfare inspector to get a Warrant. However, in order to do so they have to swear on oath that effectively they are acting in good faith. If they mislead a Magistrate, or knowingly give false information in order to acquire a Warrant then those who apply for the Warrant can get into serious doo doo. That is why it is important to challenge why a Warrant was issued when ever possible.


----------



## Uncle Les (Dec 29, 2007)

I agree with what you are saying I have sworn many a warrant myself so I know the process well. As for challenging why the warrant was issued I am not sure that you find out the full info. The details of the information laid are written on a form and given to the magistrate it will not give precise info ie naming the informant if a third party. The onus is on the person swearing the warrant to believe it to be correct and not to mislead.
You did remark about the RSPCA conning the Police or whoever to swear a warrant out, surely we must all agree that sometimes what they do is for the best we are not just talking about the way they look at exotic keepers but the rules apply across the board.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Ok sorry havent been online for the past few days due to illness but i see this thread has caused alot of comment as always and i am glad that so far it has not deteriorated into insult throwing as i know this subject gets to everyone on some level or other.
TO update everyone on the situation and the most recent developments THe RSPCA officer turned back up on my doorstep on Monday again asking for entry now as i say i was not at all well but got the usual attitude from her She said is now a better time to which i replied no it wasnt as i was unwell She looked me up and down as if i was something that you would scrape off your shoe and with my mother in law stood there stated that she would be back and that she would want to come in and just when would be convienient for me as she would be back in a few days. I thought i have to do something and i know that eventually she would gain entry i said well if oyu would like to make an appointment i would try and make sure i was available. Her respnse was yes why dont we do that when would you be in thursday? No i replied as i knew that i was out and made an appointment for the 18th april at 2pm only one problem i had forgotten that i am supposed to be in court that morning so i am hoping i will be back in time.I am hoping that once she has seen the animnals are ok i will be left alone but i doubt it she doesnt seem to be the forgiving type and she wasnt pleased at having to wait two weeks to gain entry to my home but still nevermind.
Chris if i may i will call oyu within the next few days once i am back on my feet properly to discuss you being here for her visit.
And to everyone who is supporting me through this trying time thankyou so much for you words of support i do have the notice up on my vivs and in my pc room to show her that i know my rights when she comes in and i will make sure she sees it too.
Thanx again everyone 
Sam
Oh and to the person who asked about reporting this person i have already done so before but did not even get acknowledgement from the RSPCA regarding the complaint and i know that i am not the only person who has made complaints about this officer but they never seem to come to anything.


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

Uncle Les said:


> I agree with what you are saying I have sworn many a warrant myself so I know the process well. As for challenging why the warrant was issued I am not sure that you find out the full info. The details of the information laid are written on a form and given to the magistrate it will not give precise info ie naming the informant if a third party. The onus is on the person swearing the warrant to believe it to be correct and not to mislead.
> You did remark about the RSPCA conning the Police or whoever to swear a warrant out, surely we must all agree that sometimes what they do is for the best we are not just talking about the way they look at exotic keepers but the rules apply across the board.


My argument is if the police have applied for a warrant to search for evidence of an offence, then it is for the police to prosecute that offence. Not hand the evidence to a third party such as the RSPCA. I have raised this as an argument with the Chief Constable of Hampshire: - is it lawful for the police to procure a warrant to allow a non-statutory body to gain entry for the purposes of seeking a private prosecution! For some reason he is not keen to answer this question in writing! My view is this is in direct conflict with the Human Rights Act!! We shall see in the fullness of time.

What I am suggesting is that all RSPCA prosecutions are unsafe as they are not independently scrutinised. I am suggesting they are all unsafe, not necessarily wrong. All I am asking for is that the same safe guards are in place for RSPCA prosecutions, as they are for police prosecutions, I don’t think that is too much to ask!


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

Sam, not a problem you have my number, give me a call any time.


----------



## Uncle Les (Dec 29, 2007)

Chris I take your point and I have to say that I do not have the information regarding prosecutions by the RSPCA so I am not going to dispute what you say.
In fairness this thread is just joining the other RSPCA threads and seems to suggest we all take a militant stance against them.
Regardless of what people believe their role to be they do some good work, other threads on this forum support that or at least that people have some faith in them.
You clearly dislike them that's your right I no longer support them as a charity, it is unlikely that I would let them into my house unless they had a very good reason for being there.
All I have tried to do here is point out how easy warrants are to obtain I do not wish to debate the politics of the RSPCA.


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

Uncle Les said:


> Chris I take your point and I have to say that I do not have the information regarding prosecutions by the RSPCA so I am not going to dispute what you say.
> In fairness this thread is just joining the other RSPCA threads and seems to suggest we all take a militant stance against them.
> Regardless of what people believe their role to be they do some good work, other threads on this forum support that or at least that people have some faith in them.
> You clearly dislike them that's your right I no longer support them as a charity, it is unlikely that I would let them into my house unless they had a very good reason for being there.
> All I have tried to do here is point out how easy warrants are to obtain I do not wish to debate the politics of the RSPCA.


That’s fair enough, and I willing concede your point that warrants are not difficult to get. However, one point that I would contest is that you say I don’t like them. That actually is not entirely accurate. I think the RSPCA have done, and continue to do some good work. My argument today is that they have lost direction and need coxing back into the right direction of putting animal welfare first.


----------



## Uncle Les (Dec 29, 2007)

Chris fair comment it just appeared that you didn't like them I agree with you in respect of needing to focus on what they did best.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

You can annoy people with warrants, tell them you want it in another language (its your legal right) down here id get them to do it in Welsh even though i don't speak much Welsh.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Oh and volunteers don't have any right to do anything within your home, if you let them know a volunteer is doing this and harrasing you (as well as making slanderous uninformed comments) it will soon be sorted. How does she know you have animals?


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Lucifus said:


> Oh and volunteers don't have any right to do anything within your home, if you let them know a volunteer is doing this and harrasing you (as well as making slanderous uninformed comments) it will soon be sorted. How does she know you have animals?


 
Ok must clear this point up i called her a Charity worker as the RSPCA is a charity but this is actually an RSPCA operative who is employed by the charity to investigate cases of animal cruelty.

As to how she found out i had animals in the first place well that was down to a neighbour stating i had dogs in a flat and she wasnt happy now as it happens i live in a ground floor flat with my own front door and have permission of my landlords for these and directly opposite my home is a large field and wilderness area where my dogs are regularly excercised. She came to make sure they were being looked after properly as i had been supposedly keeping them in filthy conditions and not looking after them properly.She found no fault in my dogs at all but when she originally came round i had just got back from the shops and was about to start cleaning my small animal cages so she cited me on the cleanliness of the cages at that time without taking into consideration the fact that i had just come back in and to be honest the cages were not that messy having only been cleaned aobut four days previous. All my pets had food and water etc bu she said they werent given the basic requirements needed under the animal welfare act and said she would be back. On her second visit she saw that one cage had no water bottle due to the fact the rats in question had just chewed through the wire holding on the cage prior to her arrival and so said she would be back to confiscate my animals hence we arrive at the present situation. I havbe kept pets for many years and even had rescues from the RSPCA and never had any comment made other than how well my pets are looked after. I recentyl had a rat pass away at the grand old age of four years so if i am not looking after them proeprly why are they living so long? I feel i am being singled out for preferential treatment by this person as my face doesnt fit with her and also because i questioned her knowledsge on reptiles as she had given me wrong information and i tried to correct her politely so she has a grudge on that front. THis person is very arrongant as Chris can vouch and does seem to be very militant in her actions once she has a bee in her bonnet
sam


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Then id say if she contacts you again in any shape or form, in the streets, shops or at home then threaten to sue her. It should not be happening.


----------



## ratking (Mar 4, 2008)

sammy why not tell her when she comes back tell her u will let her in only with a senior officer from the rspca and tell her u want to resolve this once and for all maybe if she turns up with someone above her she will have to listen to them make the desicions and you may be left alone after that good luck anyway


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

ratking said:


> sammy why not tell her when she comes back tell her u will let her in only with a senior officer from the rspca and tell her u want to resolve this once and for all maybe if she turns up with someone above her she will have to listen to them make the desicions and you may be left alone after that good luck anyway


Hi 
WEll she does come round with the local animal welfare officer and as i say although i call her a charity worker as that is what the RSPCA is she is in fact what they call an inspector. However on her next visit she will be in for a bit of a shock as i have someone coming over who she does not like and she knows has the upper hand when it comes to the law etc and they are a fellow member of this forum THey have kindly said they will be here when she attends and i cant tell them just how grateful i am for that fact I say again thank you so much Chris i really appreciate this. SO hopefully when she leaves this time she willnot be back at all but to be honest i very much doubt it will work out that way.
sam


----------



## Myo (Feb 14, 2008)

You should deal with this the way my mate dealt with bayliffs coming to his house WITH an entry order.


You get a baseball bat. answer the door holding it. When they ask to come in you hold it up as if you are getting ready to take a BIG swing and then say "certainly, step right in" if they go to step in you tilt the bat as if you're going to make a swing. She definatley won't come in, and if any police or anything get involved you have the back up that you didn't threaten her, all you said is "certainly, step right in"


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Myo said:


> You should deal with this the way my mate dealt with bayliffs coming to his house WITH an entry order.
> 
> 
> You get a baseball bat. answer the door holding it. When they ask to come in you hold it up as if you are getting ready to take a BIG swing and then say "certainly, step right in" if they go to step in you tilt the bat as if you're going to make a swing. She definatley won't come in, and if any police or anything get involved you have the back up that you didn't threaten her, all you said is "certainly, step right in"


You sir, are an idiot for believing that, and your friend more so if he really did do it for doing it 

Police are stupid, they aren't that stupid.

I find the dobe on the top landin stops people wanting to come in to my house :lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

sammy1969 said:


> Hi
> WEll she does come round with the local animal welfare officer and as i say although i call her a charity worker as that is what the RSPCA is she is in fact what they call an inspector. However on her next visit she will be in for a bit of a shock as i have someone coming over who she does not like and she knows has the upper hand when it comes to the law etc and they are a fellow member of this forum THey have kindly said they will be here when she attends and i cant tell them just how grateful i am for that fact I say again thank you so much Chris i really appreciate this. SO hopefully when she leaves this time she willnot be back at all but to be honest i very much doubt it will work out that way.
> sam


She's an RSPCA inspector. That has the same legal weight and standing as "Oxfam Cashier" - she's still just a charity worker, and her job title is "inspector". 

Now, the Animal Welfare Officer - if he/she is in the employ of the Council - that's a different story.

I hope you have no trouble with her from here on out.


----------



## Myo (Feb 14, 2008)

The Police are not that stupid but they can't prove anything if it's one persons word against anothers. My mate moved house shortly after that and hasn't heard anything since. That was over a year ago.


The dobe? well then you'd be looking at them coming back saying you've got a dangerous dog that needs to be taken off you to have a tempremant test. Returned to you if it passes and put down if it doesn't.


TBH, I don't let anyone into my house. Not even the gas man to read the meter. I was already outside when the TV license man came round and I didn't even open the front door while he was there.

Whatever this girl does, she needs to be strong about it and stand her ground. This isn't 2nd world war Germany, they're not the gustapo. If you tell them to **** off their isn't that much they can do about it.


----------



## Myo (Feb 14, 2008)

EDIT: posted the same thing twice, so deleted one


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

Myo said:


> The Police are not that stupid but they can't prove anything if it's one persons word against anothers. My mate moved house shortly after that and hasn't heard anything since. That was over a year ago.
> 
> 
> The dobe? well then you'd be looking at them coming back saying you've got a dangerous dog that needs to be taken off you to have a tempremant test. Returned to you if it passes and put down if it doesn't.
> ...


Getting gobby doesnt do you alot of good either, all they then do is up the harrassment, i've charmed bayliff's before now and ended up with a tame bayliff that used to give us all the tricks of the trade, manners cost nothing and they actually appreciate when someone doesnt treat them like dog muck on your shoe. He actually assisted us in getting ALL our affairs in order and reducing our outgoings without a need for an IVA, now i call that service: victory:

The presense of Chris Newman there is enough to strike the fear of god in any RSPCA operative (i refuse to call them inspectors), they know his name well and also know he wont allow any funny business and will probably video record it too: victory:

He'd be the first person i would call if it ever happened to me.


----------



## Myo (Feb 14, 2008)

pam b said:


> Getting gobby doesnt do you alot of good either, all they then do is up the harrassment, i've charmed bayliff's before now and ended up with a tame bayliff that used to give us all the tricks of the trade, manners cost nothing and they actually appreciate when someone doesnt treat them like dog muck on your shoe. He actually assisted us in getting ALL our affairs in order and reducing our outgoings without a need for an IVA, now i call that service: victory:
> 
> The presense of Chris Newman there is enough to strike the fear of god in any RSPCA operative (i refuse to call them inspectors), they know his name well and also know he wont allow any funny business and will probably video record it too: victory:
> 
> He'd be the first person i would call if it ever happened to me.


 
Oh yeah, don't get me wrong. Charm can get you anywhere. I'm not the biggest charmer though, more of an arguer. 
:lol2:


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

When I had the RSPCA here with the BBC tv crew for 24/7 she was refused entry and made to stand on the public highway otherwise I was going to issue a private prosecution for trespass as was my legal right.

The film crew stopped filming the RSPCA woman tried alsorts of intimidation to gain entry and just got a firm NO, I don't allow charity workers into my property. She threatend the police and a warrant, I said great bring them round, I would also file a complaint of harrassement against her.

She left and has never returned because I did just that and filed my complaint to the local constabulary with her details along with a photo I took of her on the street outside my house, I also got a apology from the BBC for invasion of privacy.

If she's been in then she knows there are no problems with your animals and has made this a personal vendetta which needs to be reported to the police as would any other individual who harrassed you in such a manner.


----------



## Atom (Mar 8, 2008)

I've read this entire thread and I'd have lost my cool with this woman way before now.

I'd have gone down to the local RSPCA depot and caused hell - calling her out infront of senior staff there.

As others have said - Some sad b*stard who's got nothing better to do than harass you.

Last thing I would have done is let her in to be honest.


----------



## Johnnyp (Feb 19, 2008)

Put a note on your door stating you are not happy to be visited. Either make it explicitly about the RSPCA or just a catch-all statement.

If she continues to harass you then, she cant just plea innocence.


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

If I'm honest this situation would have intimidated me into letting her in...I'm rubbish in situations like this.


----------



## htf666 (Jun 23, 2007)

Intimidation is what they rely on.Hence the cautions which don't mean anything and the police type uniform all designed to look official. They must be the most hated charity in the country.It's a bloody shame and when someone in authority wakes up to whats happening and puts the Charity commision right the only worry I have is for the animals left. We desperately need some competition for these jokers, someone who like the PDSA who have to my knowledge no ar agenda and always state that they never put a healthy dog down. If they can do it why not the others?Harry


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

why don't you make an appointment and move some of the pets to a friends house, let her in to see and say you took her advice and got rid lol might make her feel important and she might not come back.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

*Rspca update she came back new update*

Ok well as arranged the Rspca officer who has been on my case came back yesterday I really should of been elsewhere but knew if i didnt stay and see her she would of got a warrent and had my animals confiscated so rather than be with my family at a time of great need I stayed at home which was devastating. She finally arrived 15 minutes late but what she didnt know was that I had A member of the forum with me who has had many dealings with her and they had come to give me moral support which i was most grateful for. When she saw this person her whole face changed and so did her attitude, after first stating that last time she came none of my pets had water which i jumped on her for as only one had no water due to it chewing the clip about five minutes before she had arrived but her sole response was whatever which made me feel really angry. She had a quick look at the rest of the animals and saw that i had the focus notice up and again her face dropped but she then said that she was pleased withthe condition of the animals and that she was leaving. So I asked her if i would get any more visits as this complaint was now closed and her reply was depends on if we get any more calls so i assume this wont be the last time i see her as i am sure she will be looking for an excuse to come back as I keep reptiles. 
All in all I think i coped quite well and i am releived that this ordeal is over for the time being. I would like to thank everyone who gave me messages of encouragement and advice on how to deal with this situation since the start and a special big thanx to Chris for all his help and advise. Should she turn back up on my doorstep i will be sure to let you all know 
Thanx again everyone
Sam


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

sammy1969 said:


> Ok well as arranged the Rspca officer who has been on my case came back yesterday I really should of been elsewhere but knew if i didnt stay and see her she would of got a warrent and had my animals confiscated so rather than be with my family at a time of great need I stayed at home which was devastating. She finally arrived 15 minutes late but what she didnt know was that I had A member of the forum with me who has had many dealings with her and they had come to give me moral support which i was most grateful for. When she saw this person her whole face changed and so did her attitude, after first stating that last time she came none of my pets had water which i jumped on her for as only one had no water due to it chewing the clip about five minutes before she had arrived but her sole response was whatever which made me feel really angry. She had a quick look at the rest of the animals and saw that i had the focus notice up and again her face dropped but she then said that she was pleased withthe condition of the animals and that she was leaving. So I asked her if i would get any more visits as this complaint was now closed and her reply was depends on if we get any more calls so i assume this wont be the last time i see her as i am sure she will be looking for an excuse to come back as I keep reptiles.
> All in all I think i coped quite well and i am releived that this ordeal is over for the time being. I would like to thank everyone who gave me messages of encouragement and advice on how to deal with this situation since the start and a special big thanx to Chris for all his help and advise. Should she turn back up on my doorstep i will be sure to let you all know
> Thanx again everyone
> Sam


Well done I am glad everything is okay, I would not of let her in mind but that is only my choice and not yours.

p.s what is the focus notice.


----------



## Cyberlizard (Apr 1, 2008)

Good work Sammy, and Chris.

I think none of us would have a problem with the RSPCA breaking up dog-fighting and badger-baiting rings, or deliberate acts of cruelty (eg people shooting at animals for no reason). But as Chris says, a lot of the organisation seems to have lost its way.


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

well done


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

I doubt she'll be back Sam now that she knows Chris is on the case!!!:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## drpjtaylor (Feb 26, 2008)

Well done Sam:no1:
Proud of you, lets hope this is the end of it.


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Sorry I am new to your troubles with the RSPCA. Why is it that they are interested with you in the first place?


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Dextersdad said:


> Sorry I am new to your troubles with the RSPCA. Why is it that they are interested with you in the first place?


Ok this was an ongoing saga after i was reported by a neighbour who hates the fact that i have pets in a flat her feelings were no one has a right to keep pets in flats at all so last year she reported to the RSPCA that i was keeping pets in filthy conditions and not looking after them at all even though she had never entered my property. I was then visited by an inspector who i let in freely as i had nothing to hide and was told i knew nothing aobut keeping pets and that none of my animals had the basic minimum requirements even though they were clean had food and water and i was also told they did not exhibit normal behaviour as one of my rats used to like eating out of my mouth something she did of her own accord since she was a baby and not something that was taught her. WEll as you can imagine i was most distressed especially when i was told this officer would be back and would confiscate my pets. She has visited me on at least two other occasions since then and issued various warnings stil lsaying i was not looking after my animals correctly even though she could not tell the difference between a baby rat and a mouse and didnt know the correct living requirements for a corn snake, it has been arunning battle of harrassment from this person but hopefully now it has been sorted once and for all thanx to the help of members of this forum who have been very supportive and whose praises i cannot sing enough.
HOpe that helps to clarify things for you
Sam


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

sammy1969 said:


> Ok this was an ongoing saga after i was reported by a neighbour who hates the fact that i have pets in a flat her feelings were no one has a right to keep pets in flats at all so last year she reported to the RSPCA that i was keeping pets in filthy conditions and not looking after them at all even though she had never entered my property. I was then visited by an inspector who i let in freely as i had nothing to hide and was told i knew nothing aobut keeping pets and that none of my animals had the basic minimum requirements even though they were clean had food and water and i was also told they did not exhibit normal behaviour as one of my rats used to like eating out of my mouth something she did of her own accord since she was a baby and not something that was taught her. WEll as you can imagine i was most distressed especially when i was told this officer would be back and would confiscate my pets. She has visited me on at least two other occasions since then and issued various warnings stil lsaying i was not looking after my animals correctly even though she could not tell the difference between a baby rat and a mouse and didnt know the correct living requirements for a corn snake, it has been arunning battle of harrassment from this person but hopefully now it has been sorted once and for all thanx to the help of members of this forum who have been very supportive and whose praises i cannot sing enough.
> HOpe that helps to clarify things for you
> Sam


Cheers Sam it certainly did.

I used to do some work for the RSPCA but their Holier than Thou attitude disgusted me and in particular their distaste for Herp lovers brought me to the conclusion that I could no longer associate mysef with them.

Stand up to them and tell the meddlesome cow to sling her hook.


----------



## DraigGochHerp (Jun 15, 2005)

clive1973 said:


> what is the focus notice.


I don't have a link for the Focus poster but I do have a copy of this one near my front door so that I can show I know my rights if I get a visit :
The RSPCA called
Graham.


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks for putting that link up Graham have just save it myself.

Sam, well done. Must have been a traumatic time but hopefully that's the end now


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

sammy hrers the ADDRESS for the rspca's head office in Southwater Horsham, I suggest u contact them in writing with an intary of the harresment you have suffered and request a formal response from them regarding this matter, if possible send it recorded delivery so that you have proof of their receipt. i will also over to offer support as i to have had sone dealings with them


----------



## Emerald Serpent (Nov 15, 2006)

Lucifus said:


> You can annoy people with warrants, tell them you want it in another language (its your legal right) down here id get them to do it in Welsh even though i don't speak much Welsh.


I like that one:lol2:. I know people who do the same with Irish here, we are legally entitled to be tried in the language if we want to. It's the fastest way to annoy the establishment, very few barristers or judges can speak it.

Sorry to hear about the RSPCA being a pain. Hope this sorted the banshee out. If it didn't.........punjee pit:whistling2:.


----------

